# Lock USB Pen Drive



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 22, 2008)

I recently bought 8gb pen drive..

is there a way to lock pen drive .. like say when i insert it should ask me for password... and then open the files..


----------



## hansraj (Jun 22, 2008)

use truecrypt.... it has this option of making it mobile and u can use it in any pc thereafter whether truecrypt is installed or not. though u will require admin access.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont get u ...

 does it encrpyt ??/

it will take very long time to deryopt ??/ am i right

Guys any help from any one?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

Another software called FlyCryptor from www.everstrike.com


----------



## hansraj (Jun 24, 2008)

it does take a long time to make the encrypted partition depending on the size .... like 4.5 gb partition took around ten mins for me, but thereafter it doesnt take anytime to open or close the encrypted locker. Its good coz of its features and the encryption both.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 27, 2008)

i have a 8 gb one... just tell me .. wht it will do... does it encrpyt on the fly .. or does it take long to decrpyt ??


----------



## hansraj (Jun 28, 2008)

the kind of steps involved in true crypt are:
1. First u will have to create a kind of a locker which will be totally encrypted and u have the full liberty to choose the size of the locker. It means if u r going to create a locker of 8 gb it may take close to 20 mins (approx). Now the locker is ready.
2. now if u want to copy to/from this locker u will have to open it manually everytime by entering the password (and the keyfile if u have enable keyfile option). Opening is seconds job.
3. copying to and from is just like any other copying process, no additional time taken.
4. close the locker and it closes instantly.

So, it will take time only once in the begining when u create the locker thereafter its just as normal as any other copying process.
I hope this makes it clear.
njoy


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks buddy...


----------

